
Battery Cell Production Begins at the Gigafactory - bpierre
https://www.tesla.com/blog/battery-cell-production-begins-gigafactory?redirect=no
======
djrogers
It's going to be very interesting to see how this impacts global battery
supply pricing. Will external factors (limited supply of raw materials for
example) limit the impact to Tesla only, or will having a huge consumer of
batteries leave the market open up supply to the point that prices drop
dramatically?

~~~
brianshaler
It seems that is the goal and intent: to increase both the supply and demand
of batteries, infrastructure will improve, commoditization will increase, and
prices will be driven down.

While it may be a profitable business in itself, Tesla does not seem to be
targeting battery sales as its primary revenue source of the future. Instead,
their stated and apparent goal is to sell many more electric vehicles once the
cost of production reaches an inflection point where an electric drivetrain is
cheaper to produce than an internal combustion one.

------
vermontdevil
You can see a pic of the new battery cell:

[https://electrek.co/2017/01/04/tesla-2170-battery-cell-
produ...](https://electrek.co/2017/01/04/tesla-2170-battery-cell-production-
gigafactory-model-3/)

------
toss1
Interesting new form factor 21mm x 70mm.

